# Ungeeigneter Modus - verzweifelth



## geforceeee (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
mich plagt derzeitg ein komisches Problem. Ich habe einen 17" Samsung (Sync Master 713N) seit drei Jahren. Er läuft seit dem Kauf problemlos. NUn ist es so, dass wenn ich den PC hochfahre und den Bildschirm einschalte, dass folgende Meldung kommt:

"Ungeeigneter Modus; Empfohlener Modus 1280x1024 60 Hz"

Ich dachte zunächst, dass es sich um ein Treiberproblem handelt, doch wenn ich den PC an einen anderen Bildschirm anschließe, dann funktioniert alles perfekt. Es liegt also definitiv am Bildschirm. Ich habe die Bildschirmtreiber neuinstalliert und natürlich die Forderung der oben genannten Meldung berücksichtigt. Bringt nichts.Außerdem hab ich im abgesicherten MOdus gestartet, Kabel getauscht und den Bildschirm auch vom Stromnetz genommen.

Ich habe den Bildschirm an meinen Laptop und an einen anderen Bildschirm angeschlossen. Immer dasselbe Problem! Er reagiert auf nichts. 

Als letzten Versuch habe ich die Auflösung auf 800x600 erniedrigt (schrecklich...). Doch selbst dann, kann der Bildschrim das nicht anzeigen!

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

VIelen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## Pegasus04 (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
mich plagt derzeitg ein komisches Problem. Ich habe einen 17" Samsung (Sync Master 713N) seit drei Jahren. Er läuft seit dem Kauf problemlos. NUn ist es so, dass wenn ich den PC hochfahre und den Bildschirm einschalte, dass folgende Meldung kommt:

"Ungeeigneter Modus; Empfohlener Modus 1280x1024 60 Hz"

Ich dachte zunächst, dass es sich um ein Treiberproblem handelt, doch wenn ich den PC an einen anderen Bildschirm anschließe, dann funktioniert alles perfekt. Es liegt also definitiv am Bildschirm. Ich habe die Bildschirmtreiber neuinstalliert und natürlich die Forderung der oben genannten Meldung berücksichtigt. Bringt nichts.Außerdem hab ich im abgesicherten MOdus gestartet, Kabel getauscht und den Bildschirm auch vom Stromnetz genommen.

Ich habe den Bildschirm an meinen Laptop und an einen anderen Bildschirm angeschlossen. Immer dasselbe Problem! Er reagiert auf nichts. 

Als letzten Versuch habe ich die Auflösung auf 800x600 erniedrigt (schrecklich...). Doch selbst dann, kann der Bildschrim das nicht anzeigen!

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

R.HB@gmx.de


----------



## derLordselbst (5. Juli 2009)

Seltsamer Doppelpost von zwei verschiedenen Usern...

Ich antworte trotzdem mal:
Eigentlich hast Du aus meiner Sicht schon eine optimale systematische Fehlersuche betrieben. Wenn der Fehler mit verschiedenen Kabeln und verschiedenen Signalquellen auftritt, liegt das Problem eindeutig beim Monitor.

Wenn Du überprüft hast, ob auch die Kabel in Ordnung sind, befürchte ich, dass die Monitor-Elektronik Schrott ist. Bei den aktuellen Preisen für 17 Zoll Monitore von 55,- Euro lohnt sich außer bei Herstellergarantie keine Aktion mehr.


----------



## OctoCore (5. Juli 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Seltsamer Doppelpost von zwei verschiedenen Usern...



Und das mit einem Abstand von gut 9 Monaten. Sehr merkwürzig.
Einer von beiden ist sicher ein Clone.


----------



## derLordselbst (5. Juli 2009)

Upps, das mit den neun Monaten Abstand habe ich irgendwie überlesen.^^


----------



## geforceeee (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich sehe gerade, dass mein damaliger Beitrag wieder ganz oben ist.....ich kenne Pegasus04 nicht. 
Das Problem ist übrigens gelöst. Wenn dieser Fehler aufkommt, liegt meist ein Hardwaredefekt vor. In meinem Fall war der Analog - Digital Umwandler defekt ---> neuer Monitor!

@Pegasus04: Hiermit erlaube ich dir einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen 

lg, geforceeee


----------



## derLordselbst (7. Juli 2009)

Freut mich wenigstens, dass mein Tipp richtig gewesen war.^^


----------

